# Central Saskatchewan update



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Was out for opening day of Sharptail/grey partridge on tuesday. Saw a ton of Snows,Specks,Canadas and ducks in large numbers. Migration is starting to roll. Crops are coming down rapidly now with the warm spell we have had. All and all looks like it's gonna be a good year :beer:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds Good! I can't wait!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Thank's for da update :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious what's being seen for juvies.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

From the #'s of juvie Ross that I have seen they had a good hatch. Snow juvies are not what they were last year but they are here and there in the flocks so far. I am sure with the warm air still in the tundra there are a lot of juvies yet to make to the prairies.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Chris,from what i have seen so far the bust report for breeding seems to be on the money. Mostly older birds from what i can tell so far. What i saw for how they went into fields when i was watching them, the pattern is that of older smarter birds. I.E. most of them went over the field edges high in the air and then circle dived to center of the field. Not really the behaviour i would expect of Jeuvies. Like the previous poster said there is no real cold weather anywhere atm here. Might be some numbers when the cold starts to push em a bit. Also couldn't see many darker birds in the flocks indicating the Jeuvies. Lot's of egle heads in full colour but no Jevies in numbers that i could see. :beer:


----------



## ducks (Sep 17, 2009)

I,m new to this forum and so far it's great.Three old duck guides headed to canada and we are very exited.We have all Guided duck and goose hunters in Texas for the past 30 yrs and dreemed of going north.Got A trailer full of snow goose and duck dekes and heading to regina(I guess)Don't know anything about that country and hope we can find A place to hunt.See ya 
Mark


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

kills me! i can't afford to go to canada! things have been set in motion for next year though! no mortgage, soon there will be no truck payment. can you say "decoys and better travel budget"? until then, i am going to admire your accomplishments.


----------



## 25for25 (Jul 11, 2005)

anyone know if there is good numbers around the lake lenore area? should be heading up there around oct 16 or so hopefully theres A Good amount of birds around then...


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> anyone know if there is good numbers around the lake lenore area? should be heading up there around oct 16 or so hopefully theres A Good amount of birds around then...


I just got a report that all waterfowl will be avoiding that area from Oct 14-25.

Of course there will be birds in all areas at that time.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

headshot said:


> > anyone know if there is good numbers around the lake lenore area? should be heading up there around oct 16 or so hopefully theres A Good amount of birds around then...
> 
> 
> I just got a report that all waterfowl will be avoiding that area from Oct 14-25.
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

headshot said:


> > anyone know if there is good numbers around the lake lenore area? should be heading up there around oct 16 or so hopefully theres A Good amount of birds around then...
> 
> 
> I just got a report that all waterfowl will be avoiding that area from Oct 14-25.
> ...


:rollin:


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Was out today guys and had a hella fun morning . Took 4 Cackling Canada's and 2 greater Canada's. should have had a limit , but the first big birds in to the set up made me go adrenaline toxic. I.E. ...... yah i flock shot em  . Gave my self a good talking too and did better from there on out. Seeing lot's of mallards and a ton of Canada's up here now. Still not many snows, but the warm weather continues. I would post pics but am com[pletely clueless on how to get that to work. Any hints or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Whoops sorry about the double of the same was trying for this one :beer: Bah it keeps looping back to that same picture. Any help would be appreciated !


----------

